

Domestication: Not so dumb animals  - bootload
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12415186

======
account_name
Uggg. The people able to train wolves are top tier animal trainers; random pet
dogs and shelter dogs in comparison have not had training at such an expert
level. This says a lot more about the training than about the innate
intelligence. While the first experiment was flawed, the followup was too.

------
ars
Every time I read something, later it turns out to be wrong.

Is there a news site that only prints news that has marinated for a bunch of
years? (Different amounts depending on the subject matter.)

Idea for startup?

